# Bad news...



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I am sure you guys been seeing a little more of me as I have been getting more involved and dedicating my time to learn more about the breed to help my dogs strive to be the best they can. Today I got news that I will be doing an uncompanied tour to okinowa, Japan no later than July 1st. I will leave my wife behind to live with her parent for the year that I am gone. My baby is due in sept and i really hope I get to see her first expierence this fallen apart world. My 2 puppies just turned a year old this weekend and the time I get back they will be 2. I of course will send money to attend classes but i will miss them so much as I work with them everyday conditioning them and playing with them. I will miss the beginning year of my daughters life and the 2nd year of my dogs. Both are very important to me and it is going to suck super bad. I will be deploying in nov and when i get back it will be time to come back to the states. I am just so bummed. I <3 you guys and I will be on for another month or two but an early thank you for helping become a better leader for my dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh wow man hang in there. My sister's husband got deployed to Iraq 2 weeks after his daughter was born. He saw her again when she was a year old! It must be so hard to have to go through that. God bless you and your family and Thank You for your service to our Country! I wish you a safe return home to your family. This is so sad keep your head high. I know my sister's husband was able to come home for a few days after 6 months of being deployed. I am not sure if your in the Army, Navy, Marines ect but hopefully you will at least be able to see your daughter being born. Make sure you get a web cam so you guys can have lot's of video chat. And maybe your family can tape the birth of your child as a keepsake.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear! But thank you for doing what you do.

My friends husband served 1 term in Iraq & 1 in Korea...He went special agent & just got out of school about two weeks ago & is leaving again next week for Korea again & possibly afghanistan later. He has a three year old son & literally missed out on it all. I have seen how much it sucks & sorry everything is so chaotic these days.

Hang in there brah! Prayers are with ya!


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. yea it sux really bad. I am in the Marines btw and ill be with 9th engineer support batallion. Dont worry ill try to make the best of it and keep in touch as much as i can. Only hard thing is trying to convince my in laws to take my 2 dogs. They said no but if they wont do it then i will pay for a house just for my dogs even though my wife doesnt want to live alone...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww hope they take them to ease your mind!! Good luck to you and I hope your able to skype with your family as often as possible.


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Guys I just wanted to let you know that the way they had things going (checking out) wise I wouldnt have even made it to Japan on my check in date. They did give me another 30days (found out this morning) so i will have time to prepare myself and move my family. I have talked to Lisa and she is wonderful! My dogs will more than likley be going with her. I just now need to Prepare the dogs and get a crate and do the shipping thing. Thank you all SO much for all your concern, i really did not expect this much help from anyone and With all your recomendations I am really confortable having my dogs in her care. Once again thank you all <33 I will keep in touch!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

carson1391 said:


> Guys I just wanted to let you know that the way they had things going (checking out) wise I wouldnt have even made it to Japan on my check in date. They did give me another 30days (found out this morning) so i will have time to prepare myself and move my family. I have talked to Lisa and she is wonderful! My dogs will more than likley be going with her. I just now need to Prepare the dogs and get a crate and do the shipping thing. Thank you all SO much for all your concern, i really did not expect this much help from anyone and With all your recomendations I am really confortable having my dogs in her care. Once again thank you all <33 I will keep in touch!


great news! Glad to hear you have more time to get them settled!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad things worked out for you. Does this mean we get to still have updated pics of the dogs if thy will be with Lisa?


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

haha i hope so!! it would also be nice for maybe some skype time maybe like once a month lol... (hint hint lisa) :roll:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

skype with your dogs LMAO I love it thats awesome.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so glad you finally got things worked out and that Lisa will be caring for your dogs. Best of luck on your tour and deployment and may God watch over your wife, unborn child and you during your time of separation.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you.
Good luck.
Please come back safe.
Big Hugs to you and your family.


----------

